# Dakota 20 vs. Oregon 450t



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm looking at a Dakota 20 that comes with a 100k Topo DVD to downlaod maps. The Oregon 450t is a close second and already has a basemap topo installed (100K).

The only thing that makes me want the Oregon is that it's 240x400 pixels vs. the Dakota 20 at 160x240.

Is the difference really worth the extra couple hundred bucks?

Anything else that'd make me want one over the other?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have to dakota 20 I love it would'nt buy anything else. The nice thing about the Oregon is preloaded which is nice. Otherwise of that both almost the same and Dakota is cheaper.


----------

